# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  GEX chiller

## Rooster

I noticed that Nanyang/Seaview at Seletar is selling GEX chillers with external thermo probes. Price quite reasonable... ie cheaper than Arctica but a more expensive than Resun and Hailea. (though it must be highlighted that Gex is also made in China like Resun and Hailea.)

Does anyone have feedback regarding this chiller? Thanks!

----------


## benjaminong88

One of the owners of seaview (long golden hair and quite young) always promote the Gex chiller. apparently it consumes less electricity and less noisy than Resun and Hailea and Seaview always got promotion for it. Think he told me the warranty longer too. I saw quite a few pple buy from there already.

----------


## Fuzzy

I saw models of GEX chillers in Tokyo that basically looked identical to the Hailea HC-150A.

At least some of their models are oem by Hailea.

----------


## Kim Yong

any review on the Gex chiller GXC210? any1 using it can post some review?

----------


## Kim Yong

manage to find some specs and pics for the GEX chiller.
refer to http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5346401671
seems like they are using external thermostat. If so, the GXC110 really looks like a good choice for a nano tank, as external thermostat are have a better control over water temperature for smaller tank with lower flow rate

GXC 110 - up to 100L, 165 watt
GXC 210 - up to 160L, 220 watt

I had just customised my tank 18.25" X 14.5" X 15", estimate about 60L of water, collecting in 2 weeks time.

thinking of the above or TR-5. any comments?

(above link is from a China sales site, hope not violating any rules)

----------


## WiNd08

Hi, mind pming me the price of this model ?  :Smile:

----------


## Kim Yong

gxc 110 in the range of 540 +/-
gxc 210 in the range of 580 +/-
tr-5 in the range of 670 +/-

i guess there are no gex users here.

----------


## Rooster

> I saw models of GEX chillers in Tokyo that basically looked identical to the Hailea HC-150A.
> 
> At least some of their models are oem by Hailea.


DOes that mean I'm paying Hailea oem at a premium price? Then I might as well buy Hailea... much cheaper... but as was mentioned in a previous post, why is it then the fella at Nanyang say that it is quieter than Resun and Hailea? :Confused:

----------


## Jimmy

> DOes that mean I'm paying Hailea oem at a premium price? Then I might as well buy Hailea... much cheaper... but as was mentioned in a previous post, why is it then the fella at Nanyang say that it is quieter than Resun and Hailea?


maybe is sale talk? anyway we can't confirm their is hailea oem too and it is a rather new product, so not much comments on it so far.

----------


## Kim Yong

short review of this Gex210. I brought this chiller and run for 2 months already.
Reason why i choose GEX210 over 110 even though 110 is capable of up to 100L due to its cooling capacity per watt (more efficient per watt in cooling)

*my tank
*- new CRS tank - about 50L water, after discounting soil 

*noise*
its very quiet, only time i hear the chiller is during the kick in and kick out.

*Temperature setting*
- temperature setting does not show in decimal, ie it shows 24, 25, 26.... not 24.1
- i set my temperature at 24 degree, it will kick in a 25 degree

*kick in time, about 5 mins to cool from 25 back to 24 degree*
- a bigger tank will take a longer time to cool down the water by 1 degree.

*kick out cycle, it will repeat about every 45mins to 1 hr.* 
- this has nothing to do with chiller. it depends on how fast your tank is gaining heat from the environment and thus raising the water temperature. A bigger tank will have a longer kick out cycle as it needs more heat to increase the temperature. also a bigger tank will have a smaller surface area to volume ratio, thus will help to maintain a longer kick out cycle as well.

*temperature probe*
- using external sensor, this mean smaller tank with lower flow rate canister filter should not have much issue

*operating cost*
- so far for the past 2 month, my pub bill only go up by $10 per month

*effect*
- 3 weeks into my new tank with chiller, i have like almost 6 shrimp pregnant, i believe now i have more than 20 to 30 babbies (i believe more, most of them hiding in my java moss)
- I have introduce 4 sulawesi cardinal into the tank as well, almost 3 week. 2 survived, cannot find the other 2 (believe dead) I am trying to cultivate a batch of sulawesi in CRS tank condition (6.5 pH). hope it works.

The main reason i choose this GEX chiller is bacause my tank is small (50L, or 2feet equivalent). I read about about china chiller having frequent kick in/out issue due to small tank, and need to mod external sensor (which may come out to be around same price). Since this chiller has a external probe, i decided to give it a try. 

Not sure what else u guys wanna know.

----------


## BFG

Thanks for the detail review Kim Yong! But a gentle reminder about the sms language.

----------


## Kim Yong

sorry about that. i did scan through and edit my post. guess i need to scan through it again

by the way, not sure why i cannot edit post on that review now

----------


## Aquanoob

If I am not wrong, you can only edit your own post within 15 minutes from posted.

----------


## Kim Yong

oh.... well i guess i can only sit back and wait for my red card.... :P

----------


## Rooster

thanks for the review kim yong! Hmm... I just might buy it now that someone has positive feedback on it.

----------


## Kim Yong

Rooster, note that this is my first chiller. i have no experience with other chiller, so the review might be bias, other chiller might be better or worst, i have no idea. the selling point of this chiller over other brand is the external sensor i guess.

its priced between the branded and the china brand.

my guess is if u are running a 2 feet tank (about 50L) and set to 24 degree, the running cost should not be much way out from mine.

Also, the $10 increase in pub bill is also inclusive of
1. changing from OHF to canister filter
2. changing 5W LED light to 16W T5 OH (light cycle remain 8 hrs)
3. remove clip on fan (5W dc, was 24 by 7 before chiller)

so i guess the actual operating cost might be lower than $10. it also depends on the surrounding temperature.

----------


## BFG

Ahem, gentle reminder again on the sms language. Your post might disappear without any notification.

----------


## o2bubble

Any comments on the noise level of this chiller when kick in? How is it compare with Arctica? Getting a bit irritated by the noise made by my Arctica 1/4hp chiller when kick in and switch to either 1/2hp to reduce the kick in time or another quieter chiller..

----------


## Kim Yong

never use other chiller before. not sure about your definition of noise. if i sit beside chiller, can hear some humming sound. but usually i sit about 1 to 1.5 meter away at my sofa, cannot hear anything, until the kick in or kick out "tick" sound.

i do not think the GEX 210 is a capable replacement for 1/4HP chiller. not sure if they have a higher version or not. if i read it right you actually want to reduce the kick in period rather than the kick in time right? the kick in time is depending on the kick out period, which is independent of the chiller. I thought Arctica is a very good chiller with low noise from the review i read?

----------


## o2bubble

I have not used other chiller other than arctica and I always thought its supposed to be low noise. But, the noise level is a bit loud for me, maybe it's not for others. Yes, I was thinking of switching to a higher HP one to reduce the kickin period. Maybe one of these days I will go to seaview to personally "hear" the noise to compare.

----------


## Rokerites

Hi, knew that this thread has not has much input since September, but hope Gex Chiller users can enlighten me on certain specs of the chiller.
Recently I intend to get a chiller for my 2ft tank.(50litres approx)
I am interested in the GEX-C110. Wonder if it is sufficient to do the job of cooling my tank down?
Another question is what is the minimum flow rate require for the GEX-C110 chiller? Wonder if my current external filter Eheim Classic 2213 (flowrate rated at 440l/h) is able to do the job of drive the GEX-C110?
Hope to hear from fellow AQ members on this . Thanks in advance.

----------


## Guppy77

HI Kim Yong,

do you know where is selling the GEX GXC 210? i saw it online its selling 950
thanks
Jason

----------


## Yulbrainer

C238 have both Gcx 110 and 210.
Price around 510 and 525.

----------


## Guppy77

u mean the clementi 328? is it a good brand? cos the online shop say its made in japan  :Smile:

----------


## Guppy77

it seems like not alot of people is using this chiller, 500 plus is ok for this chiller considering the built.
what i want to know is is it using titanium exchange fin like Artica? and also is it power saving? am getting the 210 series, my tank is about 80 liter, is it noisy?
heard from one of the bro here it is selling about 500 plus at clementi 328.

thanks !

----------


## stormhawk

Irregardless of the chiller in question, there will be some noise, and discomfort from the hot air being discharged by these chillers as they bring down your tanks to the desired temperature. There is no quiet chiller in the market and you will hear it every now and then. Kim Yong's review of his GEX chiller on the 1st page of this thread contains the info you require.

----------


## Guppy77

Thanks for the update moderator!, i will read his review again.

----------


## stormhawk

If you need some details on the GEX like wattage etc, they have a PDF booklet on their website which you can view for info. IIRC I think they are mostly only suitable for tanks 3ft and below. If you do not need that much cooling power, a set of good quality cooling fans will probably be a better bet since you don't need to buy a higher flowrate pump/canister to power the chiller.

----------


## Guppy77

HI All,
just to update i just bought the GEX chiller from clementi 328 for 520 dollars, was reading the manual and suprise that it is using titanium heat exchanger like artica too, will feed back and let all of you know.

thanks!
Jason

----------


## Yulbrainer

Do notice this thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...er-Spare-Parts
I have similar issue with GEX hose joint too  :Opps:

----------


## Yulbrainer

After i got the problem with my hose joint, i send email to GEX Japan and tell them my problem.
They replied immediately and ask local agent in SG (Rein Biotech Services, Wilson Wong, Robin Siow) to handle my case.
And today they call me to let me know that they have send the part to the lfs that i bought from, and i can collect the new hose joint there(foc, off course).
I like the way Japanese company put the quality (of the product and service) in their priority.
It makes me feel that i spend the money on a good and reliable product (although shit still happens  :Smile:  )

Thumbs up for GEX Japan and Rein Biotech  :Well done:

----------


## Guppy77

Hi Yulbrainer,

is your Gex chiller made in Japan or China? mine is made in China, their official website is all japanese, so am not sure how to read, anyway how is your chiller doing? am going to use it on my 2 feet tank, hopefully everything works well.

thanks

----------


## Yulbrainer

It's Japan brand, buy i think it is made in china.
That's why the plastic hose joint is spoilt  :Smile: 
Surely the contractor dont use the material 100% as Japan spec (common thing in china manufacturing business)

Mechanical and electrically my chiller run smothly.

----------


## Guppy77

thanks Pal!!,

----------


## Antonchann

> HI All,
> just to update i just bought the GEX chiller from clementi 328 for 520 dollars, was reading the manual and suprise that it is using titanium heat exchanger like artica too, will feed back and let all of you know.
> 
> thanks!
> Jason



Hey Jason. Just wondering how your gex chiller is doing after 6 months. Still working good? Was thinking of getting one soon. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Guppy77

hi pal, yes its working very well, it takes 8 min to cool my 80 liter tank  :Smile:  go for the bigger model

----------


## Antonchann

Hmm thanks for the info! Just wondering where you store your chiller? Will putting it in the tank cabinet cause it to overheat in your opinion..

----------


## Antonchann

Oh if it's not too much trouble, what is the dimension of the chiller? 27x31x37.7cm I read but Im not sure what the figures are referring to. Like I dunno which one is the height, breadth and length. Would appreciate your help! Thanks

----------

